# Commercial lot help



## murraysnow (Sep 6, 2009)

We have done driveways and small commercial lots no more then 15,000 sq ft. But I got asked to bid on this site and wanted to see if my prices were in check. 

Lot is 66,200 sq ft this is what i was thinking price wise 
1" to 3" $264
3" to 6" $529
6" to 9" $794
9" to 12" $1059
12" to 14" $1324
14" to 16" $ 1588
Per occurrence salting $331

how do my prices look too high too low?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

murraysnow;1351650 said:


> We have done driveways and small commercial lots no more then 15,000 sq ft. But I got asked to bid on this site and wanted to see if my prices were in check.
> 
> Lot is 66,200 sq ft this is what i was thinking price wise
> 1" to 3" $264
> ...


Whats your hourly rate? what are you buying your salt for per ton?


----------



## murraysnow (Sep 6, 2009)

I like to get around 75 to 85 for a plow truck and around 100 to 125 for a bobcat
Salt around 85 a ton


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

about 700lbs of salt for an acre . How did you come up with 331.00 for salt?


----------



## murraysnow (Sep 6, 2009)

.005 a sq ft which ive gotten on the few other sites we have so i just used what i was getting on the other lots


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Your high then... base everything off your hourly rate... 1 ac per hour with a 8 straight blade

figure 20 lbs per 1000 sf.......generally speaking whatever your buying salt for, spread it for 3 times that figure per ton....that place should take around 1000 lbs per application = 1/2 ton or $40x3 is $120 per app


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

your prices are way too high, even at $100 per hr your price should only be $150 per push if the lot is open without many obstacles.


----------



## murraysnow (Sep 6, 2009)

hows this look: 

Salting per occurrence $180
1" - 2.9" $162
3" - 5.9" $394
6" - 8.9" $548
9" - 11.9" $786
12" + $786 plus $70 per additional inch.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is the same lot in your other thread? never mine ,different thread.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

murraysnow;1352398 said:


> hows this look:
> 
> Salting per occurrence $180
> 1" - 2.9" $162
> ...


Without seeing the lot and ASSUMING itll take you 1 1/2 hours per pass IT STILL LOOKS HIGH based on your hourly rate... If you want to make more per hour then the numbers would look ok....... 
your VERY high on your $70 per inch after 12"......
your still very high on your salting

Just a fyi, I'm not from your area... maybe others are charging those rates. I'm just going by the numbers you've given us to help you.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

any sidewalks with this or just plowing


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Going on what many have said I am the odd ball here. Figuring you are doing 1.5 football fields I personalty have no issues with your first instinct at the pricing. That is the 1''-3'' price. The rest are high. Instead of letting snow pile up to large amounts hit the lot every 3 inches. Charging your 1''-3'' price every time. It seems like most people like to base their jobs on an hourly basis. I work efficiently and do jobs better and quicker then the rest. That is why I prefer to make money on a per job over per hour. Your salt charge may be a bit high. If your putting down X$ amount of salt at least charge 2X$.

I'm sure I'll get replies from both low-balling fools and guys that think they are the ***** who are making less then they should.


----------

